# Make the move while young? (UK 2 CAN)



## misterbolly (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year all,

Yep it's 'that thread' again. Me and my partner have always liked the idea of moving to Canada, it is sort of an 'end game' for both of us. But the optimist in us wonders, would it be a good move to do it all early? Granted, all of the bits take time (years at a time). Before I was thinking of moving to Canada, I was on my own, now I am with a partner, we feel it would be a bit easier.

We're in the UK, I am self employed at 23 with a BA hons (graphic des) to my name and my partner is in banking. We have not moved out yet, so we technically have no ties, other than our jobs. My business is online, so there is technically nothing stopping me, other than the legal mumbo jumbo (lookin' at you, HMRC).

I've done a bit of googlin' , but nothing beats forum replies in my book! I just wanted a bit of light shed on our misty-eyed-(pipe)-dream. And wondered if it was worth getting the balls in motion just yet?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

misterbolly said:


> Happy new year all,
> 
> Yep it's 'that thread' again. Me and my partner have always liked the idea of moving to Canada, it is sort of an 'end game' for both of us. But the optimist in us wonders, would it be a good move to do it all early? Granted, all of the bits take time (years at a time). Before I was thinking of moving to Canada, I was on my own, now I am with a partner, we feel it would be a bit easier.
> 
> ...


Assuming your partner is in the same age bracket your best bet for admission to Canada is via a WHV. You should read the following websites:-

Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Debbie88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Misterbolly, happy new year!

I'm in a similar situation to you....

I'm 23, my parents made the move to Ontario a few years ago and just bought their first house out there, so it feels like i need to get going. I was at uni here when they went, and now have no ties at all in the UK apart from friends and current job. 

I think the biggest thing is overcoming the fear.... it feels like the UK is going down the drain (in so many ways) and I'm trying to be brave but it's such a scary prospect, starting a new life somewhere else! Personally i don't want to leave it any longer and risk getting settled here (relationships, house etc).


there doesn't seem to be many young people on this board to give advice to you, so from my experiences over there, I can tell you a few things -

go to a city like toronto or vancouver. no medium size towns will work for you this young (where my parents live, there is 1 club and a few bars. not a happening scene, and it's the size of the typical british town). 

plus there is more opportunity to get the job/friends/lifestyle you want in cities like those.

make a visit before you start any visa processes!! I'd focus on Toronto with the industries you and your partner are in.

if there are any other young people on here who have already made the move please get in touch!! xx


----------



## CRamwell (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Auld Yin.

I did not realise there was only a small number of VISA's available.

The websites you have provided have given alot of useful info. Thank you.

I better get my act together and take the plunge!


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

misterbolly said:


> Happy new year all,
> 
> Yep it's 'that thread' again. Me and my partner have always liked the idea of moving to Canada, it is sort of an 'end game' for both of us. But the optimist in us wonders, would it be a good move to do it all early? Granted, all of the bits take time (years at a time). Before I was thinking of moving to Canada, I was on my own, now I am with a partner, we feel it would be a bit easier.
> 
> ...


Hi - I say go for it!! I am 26 and my partner is 28 and we are going in April. After a while of thinking about it, we decided while we have no ties and we are young we might as well try something different. 

As we have never done anything like this before (not even traveling really) we have decided to go with a company called BUNAC which are really known for helping with visa applications, networking and recruitment and providing a support system while you are out there. If you have heard of them already might be worth checking out their website.

Good Luck!


----------



## hairdresser (Feb 7, 2012)

*Me 2!*

Hiya, I am in a similar situation. I used to live in the uk then I moved to portugal 2 and a half years ago. I have been with my english boyfriend for 2 years. We are both 23. As much as i enjoy my life out here i feel i need to step it up a gear! I am a hairdresser and he works in a bar. I have done lots of research into living in canada. we have decided vancouver would be the best place for us. We are going to apply for a working holiday visa. Then if we like it we will apply for per visa. I would like to hear updates on how you are all getting on with your relocation. If you have any advice please let me know. thanks. 


















Debbie88 said:


> Hi Misterbolly, happy new year!
> 
> I'm in a similar situation to you....
> 
> ...


----------



## hellcats (Apr 15, 2010)

Go for it. If it doesn't work out you can always come back. Life is an adventure so go for it.


----------



## Mcivor79 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi

My wife and I are looking into moving to Canada i am 32 she is 36 we have 2 you children. We are looking at the Toronto area i am in Finance and she is a Dental Surgeon. I see that dentist is one of the Jobs that Canada is in need of. Does this speed up the Visa process and how long does the usual visa process take?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mcivor79 said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are looking into moving to Canada i am 32 she is 36 we have 2 you children. We are looking at the Toronto area i am in Finance and she is a Dental Surgeon. I see that dentist is one of the Jobs that Canada is in need of. Does this speed up the Visa process and how long does the usual visa process take?


As your wife's profession, Dentist, is on THE LIST she will be able to apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status. If approved it should take 6-9 months start to finish. She should check her qualifications with The Royal College of Dental Surgeons of Ontario (RCDSO) to determinne if she requires to equalize her qualifications here.


----------



## Mcivor79 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks 

She may have to do this will look into it though. She Graduated in Wales.


----------



## Mcivor79 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Guys

When looking into this is it recommended to use a company that specializes in emigration or to do it yourself. 

And if recommended to use company which one has a good reputation? 

Thanks


----------

